# Ph is 8.6



## lexxter29 (Jul 14, 2011)

Hi all 

Just started a new tank set (my first) only a small tank 40litres ish, running it in at the moment (fishless) 
i have been checking the WQ daily, Ammonia is not yet present even though it has been running for six days (i added some fish food to help get it started initialy) my concern is that the Ph has shot up from 7.8 to 8.6 is this normal, will it sttle down over time. 

water readings are :

ph 8.6 
ammonia 0
nitrite 0.50
nitrate 0

any help will be great 

thanks


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Wow...8.6?

Test your water straight from the tap. Fill up a bucket and take a reading. Then let sit for 24hrs and take another ready to compare the numbers.

Otherwise..what type of substrate/decor do you have in the tank?


----------



## lexxter29 (Jul 14, 2011)

the substrate is called Manado from JBL, its a plant substrate, have a look at the link below. Blue Sea Aquatics - marine & tropical experts-Freshwater-Miscellaneous-JBL Manado Aquarium Substrate 10L
other than that six small plants, a moss ball and two small bits of bog wood.

took a reading from the tap earlier it read the same, i will do the bucket thing and let you know


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

lexxter29 said:


> Hi all
> 
> Just started a new tank set (my first) only a small tank 40litres ish, running it in at the moment (fishless)
> i have been checking the WQ daily, Ammonia is not yet present even though it has been running for six days (i added some fish food to help get it started initialy) my concern is that the Ph has shot up from 7.8 to 8.6 is this normal, will it sttle down over time.
> ...


what's happened is your tank has outgassed co2 and therefore the pH rose.

I get that pH (8.4-8.8 api high range test kit) in all my tanks which are also full of plant life which sucks out the co2. 

I think you will find as you add livestock the pH should come down. I would no nothing to adjust the pH.

my .02


----------

